# Conmutación mediante triac



## asrhael (Mar 8, 2010)

Buenas tardes estimados, espero hayan tenido unas buenas vacaciones.

Les comento que soy un aficionado a la electrónica, pensé en seguir una carrera de este tipo, pero opté por ingeniería civil en obras civiles (edificios,casas, puentes)...aunque el "bicho" de la electrónica sigue pegando fuerte.

Estoy construyendo un termostato, el cual es el corazón de mi "máquina para hacer yogurt". El termostato lo diseñé en base al sensor de temperatura LM35 conectado a un comparador LM393. El comparador lo configuré correctamente con la histéresis que requería mediante el "schmitt trigger".

Simulé todo con el Multisim v11, en el cual reemplacé el LM35 por una fuente variable y luego verifiqué con un osciloscopio  que el "schmitt trigger" funcionaba excelente.

Ahora mi problema radica en que cuando el termostato detecta que la temperatura es baja, debe encender un hervidor de agua (maximo 2500W). El termostato genera un voltaje de 8.5V cuando es preciso "encender" el hervidor.

Tengo pensado en utilizar un TRIAC para llevar a cabo la conmutación, según la configuración mostrada por alfgut76 en este hilo. 

En mi pais (al menos que yo sepa) no existe una gran variedad de optotriac, teniendo disponible el MOC3030 con cruce por cero, y opté por el triac BTA16-600B (600V/16A).

Mi problema está relacionado con el "entendimiento" de este circuito..según encontré en otros hilos, este circuito actuaría como un rele de estado sólido. Revisé varios libros de electrónica que tengo en inglés pero al no tener estudios profundos en la materia hay cosas que se me escapan (Holding voltage, etc).

Conectando todo como está en el esquema el multisim me genera un error que no he podido sortear (supongo que es una traba del software), ¿que me recomendarían ustedes para testear el circuito?. 

Según el DSheet del MOC, la corriente de entrada debe ser 50mA, mientras que la caida de voltaje a la entrada sería de 6V, por lo tanto si mi termostato genera 8.5V a la salida (lo otro se pierde en las resistencias y alimentar al comparador) debería tener una resistencia de 50 Ohms a la entrada del MOC. ¿Voy bien?

Como verán tengo los materiales, los DSheets, algunas ideas y muchas dudas!

Espero contar con su ayuda, gracias!


PD: Saludos cordiales a algún forero compatriota de Chile que esté bajo las inclemencias del terremoto que nos azotó.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2010)

asrhael dijo:


> Buenas tardes estimados, espero hayan tenido unas buenas vacaciones.


Ante todo debo felicitarte por haber publicado una duda concreta y avalada con investigación.


> ...Mi problema está relacionado con el "entendimiento" de este circuito..según encontré en otros hilos, este circuito actuaría como un rele de estado sólido. Revisé varios libros de electrónica que tengo en inglés pero al no tener estudios profundos en la materia hay cosas que se me escapan (Holding voltage, etc).
> 
> Conectando todo como está en el esquema el multisim me genera un error que no he podido sortear (supongo que es una traba del software), ¿que me recomendarían ustedes para testear el circuito?.


Multisim es bastante "Pobre" en su biblioteca de optoaisladores, yo no encontré el MOC3030


> Según el DSheet del MOC, la corriente de entrada debe ser *50mA*, mientras que la caida de voltaje a la entrada sería de 6V, por lo tanto si mi termostato genera 8.5V a la salida (lo otro se pierde en las resistencias y alimentar al comparador) debería tener una resistencia de 50 Ohms a la entrada del MOC. ¿Voy bien?


Esta confundiendo los términos, 50mA es la corriente máxima que soporta el LED del opto y 6 V es la máxima tensión inversa que soporta el led, o sea que si le aplicas ,mas de 6V con polaridad invertida se quema,

A los fines prácticos calcula una corriente de 20mA para mantenerlo activo y una caída interna del LED de unos 2 Vcc.

Respecto a la simulación, directamente arma el esquema de Calefactor (O en su lugar una lámpara incandescente), triac y opto, alimenta el led del opto a través de una resistencia que limite a unos 20mA y mira que pasa con el calefactor (o lámpara).


----------



## asrhael (Mar 9, 2010)

Gracias por tu ayuda Fogonazo. Hoy mismo iré a comprar los componentes necesarios para montar el circuito de conmutación y hacer las pruebas.

Ahora me surge otra duda, tengo un par de esquemáticos donde aparece un circuito "similar" para realizar un relé de estado sólido, pero tiene muchos más componentes (diodios, condensadores). Pienso que esos circuitos son para cargas reactivas, ¿estoy en lo correcto?, dicho de otro modo, ¿el esquemático que subí con el opto/triac/resistencias debería funcionar para elementos resistivos como un hervidor?.

Nuevamente gracias, pronto publicaré los resultados.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 9, 2010)

asrhael: un modelo de consulta...

Bueno, no te hagas un lio... busca un Solid State relay y olvidate de los detalles de
triacs y optos y otras especias...
Mira: http://www.ab.com/en/epub/catalogs/12768/229240/229266/229641/229687/
En el programa de fabricacion está el SSR que necesitas.
Saludos


----------



## asrhael (Mar 9, 2010)

Gracias tecnogirl, en mi pais efectivamente venden SSR, pero la intensidad de corriente que requiero manejar es alta: cerca de 10A. Por consiguiente un SSR de tales caracteristicas (220V/10A) es altamente costoso (USD40), mientras que comprar el triac+el opto sale mucho mas económico.

Volviendo al tema del triac estimados, me surge una duda antes de ir a comprar los componentes. Se trata del cruce por cero, entiendo que el optotriac que mencioné si tiene tal característica de control, sin embargo ¿el triac que irá a 220V debe tenerlo tambien?.

Según he leido, los triacs SIN cruce por cero quedarán en estado "ON" aun después de retirar la tensión en la puerta. Vale decir me permitiría conmutar solo 1 vez (cosa que no quiero).

Esto porque los triacs comerciales que he visto no tienen cruce por cero...tal vez estoy errado y al retirar la tensión al optotriac el triac "principal" dejará de conducir (OFF). Haber si alguien me aclara esto.

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2010)

Lo del cruce por cero es a los efectos del disparo , para no introducir ruido eléctrico en la red de alimentación.

Los triacs y tiristores dejan de conducir cuando la tensión cae a cero, lo cual permite usarlos como interruptores en alterna (dejás de dispararlo y en el próximo pasaje por cero se desceba - apaga). En corriente contínua quedarían anclavados (siempre encendidos)


----------



## asrhael (Mar 9, 2010)

Gracias Dosmetros, según creo lo que dices queda reflejado o establecido en el parámetro Ih (holding current), según dice un libro de "ON-Thyristor Device Data" que tengo:
_
The minimum current that must be flowing (MT1 & MT2; cathode and anode) to keep the device in a regenerative on–state condition. Below this holding current value the device will return to a blocking state, off condition._

Gracias!


----------



## asrhael (Mar 9, 2010)

Ya compré todos los componentes, tanto para el termostato como para el circuito de conmutación. La duda mia es si el circuito de conmutación también debe ir montado en PCB. Esto porque debido a la alta corriente circulante (10A aprox) pienso que las pistas de cobre pueden fundirse ¿como se diseñan las pistas de cobre para estos casos?, ¿existirá un ancho mínimo para estas pistas?

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2010)

Si, dale tres milímetros y luego estañala !


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 11, 2010)

asrhael: Si es mucha corriente para manejar por un PCB. Por eso, te dejo una alternativa (plan B), sacada de la electrotecnia para manejar ese calentador: usar un contactor como el de la imagen adjunta. Pueden manejar +10A. Solo tienes que elegir la bobina de la tension que el control pueda manejar. A veces toca usar un rele intermedio a modo de interface para activar la bobina desde el control. Esa solucion es muuuuuyy empleada en la industria.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahora que releo , una resistencia de 2500 Watts . Eso no es una yogurtera casera que usaría tal vez 50W.

Si es para un trabajo industrial , te recomiendo un control de temperatura proporcional inteligente, de los son capaces de "aprender" , manejando un contactor cómo el que te propone Tecnogirl , sinó te vas a volver loco con las inercias térmicas que hacen que corte mucho mas alto que lo programado .

Saludos


----------



## asrhael (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola dosmetros, tengo pensado los 2500W porque utilizaré un hervidor eléctrico para ello, pero el yogurt irá inmerso a "baño maria" dentro del agua contenida en el hervidor.

La sonda de temperatura irá dentro del agua, que se irá calentando con el hervidor, de este modo la transferencia de calor entre el agua y la leche será más homogenea.

El circuito de termostato es en base al LM35, el cual es un sensor de temperatura proporcional (0.01V por cada grado celsius), ese circuito lo acabo de terminar y los estoy verificando (al parecer funciona excelente).

Saludos!

PD: el que quiera mis archivos de multisim/ultiboard del termostato que los pida. Este estará alimentado por 5V y a la salida del comparador entrega 4.2V cuando "conmuta" y 0V cuando esta "abierto".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2010)

Listo *asrhael* , metele una resistencia a tu salida para que circulen 20 o 25 mA cuando estè disparando al Moc, podès ponerle hasta un led en serie como indicador.

Y las pistas del impreso las hacès de 3 mm y estañadas o salìs con cables soldados desde el triac.

Suerte !


----------



## asrhael (Mar 14, 2010)

Gracias dosmetros!, efectivamente tenia una duda con las pistas para el sistema de "potencia", pensaba colocar en forma paralela a las pistas cables soldados en los pines del TRIAC.

Buenisima idea la que mencionas de estañar además las pistas y que éstas sean grandes también.

Ahora tengo un pequeño problemilla con el termostato, sucede que al llegar a la temperatura de "corte", sencillamente no corta. Para que corte es necesario cortar el Vcc=5V al circuito y luego conectarlo (como resetearlo) y ahi queda cortado.

Luego cuando la temperatura baja demasiado, el circuito funciona OK y enciende nuevamente, pero se repite el ciclo al elevar la temperatura del LM35 (no corta automaticamente, requiere "reseteo").

No se si postear este problema en un post aparte..pero seguiré indagando por mientras.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 15, 2010)

ashrael: 
Como ya hay varios subForos del LM35 no puedes ponerlo aca , aparte que no tiene relacion con el titulo del tema. Busca un hilo que sea similar al problema que tienes y postaelo alli y has referencia al actual hilo: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/conmutacion-mediante-triac-32550/
para facilitar el seguimiento.
Saludos.


----------



## asrhael (Mar 22, 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos, les comento que monté el circuito de "relé solido".

Al final lo construi usando un optoacoplador MOC3041, cuyo emisor de luz lo alimento con la salida de mi termostato (4.76V) con una resistencia en serie de 69.8Ohms.

El MOC3041 comanda un TRIAC BTA26-600B que finalmente es quien comanda al hervidor que se conecta.

El problema es que este relé está siempre cerrado, según mi tester a la salida tengo siempre 220V independiente de si le llega o no voltaje al MOC (he probado desconectando el termostato del relé solido, lo que equivaldría a tener voltaje cero en las patas del led del MOC).

He subido el esquemático del circuito para que quien pueda me heche una manito en esto.

El diagrama de conexion entre el MOC y el TRIAC lo colgué al principio del post (un JPG).

*Los condensadores que aparecen en el esquemático son solo para que el UltiRoute utilice los footprint de éstos y me queden listos para soldar los cables gruesos de entrada/salida de 220V (por la separacion entre patas, etc).

*El TRIAC colocado es solo como referencia para utilizar el footprint para el ruteo y diseño del PCB (usé un triac similar al que compré), en definitiva este esquematico no lo simulé ya que multisim cuenta con pocos opto.

*El MOC8101 colocado es solamente para el footprint, debido a que multisim no tiene MOC con salida triac, por eso tuve que colocar cualquiera para luego pasar al diseño del PCB.


----------



## asrhael (Mar 23, 2010)

Buenos dias, estoy haciendo unas pruebas al circuito mencionado anteriormente.

Sin aplicar Vcc a la pata 1 del MOC, tengo un voltaje alterno de 50V aprox a la salida de la pata 4 del MOC, quisiera saber si eso es "normal". Tal vez es por eso que siempre conmuta el triac.

Espero contar con la ayuda de alguien, el termostato que genera los 5V está ok funcionando, no obstante el relé solido no.

Busqué en el foro y efectivamente hay por cientos temas del MOC3041 como disparador para triac, sin embargo ya tengo montado ese mismo esquemático..ahora el problemilla es que no me anda.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

Primero probá de dejarle el G del triac desconectado . . . debería apagar, si no lo hace se te puso en corto que es la falla mas comun en triacs.

Segundo fijate si no intercambiaste A1 con A2.

Saludos!


----------



## asrhael (Mar 23, 2010)

Primero que todo te doy las gracias dosmetros por tu ayuda.

Al PCB que tengo montado le agregué un zocalo para montar el MOC de 6 patas..ahora saqué el MOC y con eso tengo incomunicada la pata G del triac. Lo conecté a 220V y a la salida del triac tengo aproximadamente entre 8VAC y 11VAC, ¿está bien ese voltaje?, pienso yo que es casi "cero" cierto..

Seguiré haciendo test.

PD: Segun el esquemático la fuente 220V entra por A1 y la carga va conectada a A2, verifiqué y mi triac está bien orientado respecto a eso.

----------------------------

*Nuevo post 1:*

Acabo de hacer más mediciones al circuito montado, pero ahora coloqué el *MOC3041* en el zócalo del *PCB*.

Teniendo completamente desconectado el *Vcc=5V* proveniente del termostato hacia el relé, medí el voltaje alterno a la salida de la pata 4 del *MOC3041*. Considerando que el *LED* no está excitado, pensé que no debía haber circulación de corriente a la salida de la pata 4.

Sin embargo, medí cerca de *190VAC* en esa pata. Luego medí a la salida del triac y ya no tengo los *11VAC* anteriores sino que los mismos *190VAC*.

Lo anterior me sorprende, porque no teniendo Vcc el MOC existe circulación en la pata 4.

¿existirá alguna manera segura de probar los MOC?, tal vez con voltaje alterno de menor tensión (*12VAC*).

Saludos y gracias!

----------------------------

*Nuevo post 2:*

Ahora monté el *MOC3041* en un protoboard, luego le conecté a las pata#1 *5V* en serie con una resistencia de *140Ohms* para no quemar el LED del MOC.

A la pata#6 le conecté *12VAC* y medí con mi tester que exitosamente tengo en la pata#4 salida de voltaje (los *12VAC*).

Luego sin dejar de medir, retiré los *5V* de la pata#1 y los *12VAC* pasaron a *0VAC*, lo que me confirma que el *MOC3041* está funcionando bien.

Ahora probaré en el protoboard pero con *220VAC* en vez de *12VAC*..haber que sale de todo esto.

Saludos!

----------------------------

*Nuevo post 3:

*Ahora hice la prueba en el protoboard, conecté lo mismo que el "post 2" salvo que en vez de *12VAC* utilicé *220VAC*, conectados en serie con una resistencia de *360 Ohms*..luego a la salida de la pata#4 tenía los *220VAC*.

Retiré los *5V* continuos con que alimentaba al MOC (en serie con una resistencia de *140 Ohms*) y la tensión se cortó automáticamente a *0VAC*.

¿Que será lo malo entonces? ¿porqué en mi circuito montado mido que a la salida de la pata#4 tengo *190VAC* (me extraña que no sean *220VAC*).

Adjunto el pictograma que hice en ultiroute para el diseño del PCB.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

Pregunta: ¿Estás probando el circuito de 220 Vca con una carga, una mísera lampara o foco digo?

No me especificás contra que medís esas tensiones, o sea entre que y que, entonces no entiendo eso.

Es un circuito sencillito que no te debería traer tanto problema, aunque ya te funciona en el proto.


----------



## asrhael (Mar 23, 2010)

Sabes dosmetros, la vez pasada cuando hice el PCB del termostato tuve problemas de voltajes en islas de cobre sin pistas..y descubri que era el PCB que seguia teniendo conducción en su superficie (a pesar de ser lijado luego del acido).

Ahora hice otros test y nuevamente tengo voltajes en islas de cobre donde no hay pistas (patas no conectadas del MOC) aun retirando el MOC del zocalo, el voltaje que tenia era de 3V aprox en la pata 1 y 2 del MOC, eso debe ser lo que hace que el LED interno esté siempre excitado.

Ahora estoy preparando otra plaquita en el acido ¿alguna recomendacion?, luego del acido le paso una escobilla de acero con el dremel.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

Ácido no , usá percloruro férrico !

Ahhhhhhhh , unicamente que la escobilla "metalice" , mejor usá esas gomas abrasivas


----------



## asrhael (Mar 23, 2010)

Dosmetros..gracias!, tu ayuda me sirvio para reparar mi relé. Efectivamente había problemas de cortes internos que generaban unos volts no deseados en el MOC. Ahora probé mi relé y funciona 100%, es impresionante ver un MOC pequeñito controlar 220V!, le quité la alimentación al MOC y automaticamente (al cabo de 3seg) dejó de pasar 220V en la salida de mi circuito.

Nuevamente gracias dosmetros..a pesar de que este tema del MOC esté archi-repetido fuiste una gran ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

De nada che, para eso estamos aquí.

Te felicito por tu empeño, por leer, por informarte, por estudiar.

¡ Bién !


----------

